# Finally got my birds!!!!



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I am excited I finally got my chickens I have been waiting and waiting for the right time, well tonight I bought 2 Australorp hens and a rooster. Pics coming tomorrow after I put the coop together.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats. Dont forget to post pics of the coop!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats on finding what you were looking for. 

I hope that coop is overly large, chances are that number is not going to stay at 3. It never does.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Bought a coop of Amazon, all my attachments didn't come today, darn it! I have to wait until Monday to put it all together.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's 12 square feet of open floor space then it's big enough for the three. And only the three. And it never stays three, never, ever. Just ask anyone here. 

We have a few that swear they are done and the next thing you know they're showing us pics of their latest acquisitions.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A few? Robin we've known quite a few people that swear they only want 3 but end up with dozens. Even myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, most. But not me. I'm down to seven now. And that's down from my all time high of about 150.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm down to 5 now, but it's very tempting grrrrr!!!


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

How did you go from 150 to 7 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

If you don't mind me asking how did you go from 150 to 7?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

...........................


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm, you are quite the jokester! I would think that Robin let the numbers drop by natural death or giving away.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

It's been a few weeks wait, but I finally got my first egg from one of my girls! I am excited


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tracy, I sold my breeding flock. Kept the birds that I knew the new owners didn't want but had special meaning to me. So, I kept those.

Karen is right, the numbers dwindled over the years to the current number. None are under five years old. My two eight year old Hamburgs are still laying. Wish they quit because next they're going to want to hatch.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tracy, congrats on your first egg!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In case no one caught on yet, I'm ignoring Nm.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> In case no one caught on yet, I'm ignoring Nm.


Sure. Couldnt resist to comment though, huh? Heheheh.

Congrats Tracy. There's more eggs to come.


----------

